# this made me very sad :(



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

deleted post


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Very sad? how do we know that is not just where the ferret sleeps? How do we know that he isn't out on his harness or in the house for most of his life..

My rats are in cages and so were my hammies and mice.. But not everyone keeps them confined to the cage..


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Very sad? how do we know that is not just where the ferret sleeps? How do we know that he isn't out on his harness or in the house for most of his life..
> 
> My rats are in cages and so were my hammies and mice.. But not everyone keeps them confined to the cage..


2ft is too small no matter how little time he spends in there, i know ferrets are very active and should have lots of space.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> 2ft is too small no matter how little time he spends in there, i know ferrets are very active and should have lots of space.


It makes me think.. How when I had my horses they would be in a 12' by12' stable and were in it from tea time till breakfast...

we have fish in 3' tanks...
we have hamsters in small cages when they can travel miles..

Also we aint meant to advertise for other sites.. xxx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Very sad!  I'm going to try and write to as many local pet shops in my town as possible to try and persuade them to sell the right accommodation for animals!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> It makes me think.. How when I had my horses they would be in a 12' by12' stable and were in it from tea time till breakfast...
> 
> we have fish in 3' tanks...
> we have hamsters in small cages when they can travel miles..
> ...


a horse is not a ferret so comparing the 2 doesnt really prove anything, ill delete the link


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> a horse is not a ferret so comparing the 2 doesnt really prove anything, ive seen many memebers link to preloved but ill delete them link


Im not trying to prove anything.. But makes you think what we as people expect animals to live in...


----------

